# Chime when BSW/LDW is disengaged



## Kelby (Aug 19, 2014)

I recently purchased a 2013 Altima SL with the BSW and LDW systems. Sometimes after disengaging these using the button to the left of the steering wheel, I still get the double beep (or chime as described in the manual), despite there being no car in my blind spot and the system being off. Any idea what is causing the chime to sound?


----------

